# Sexual Battery Charge Dropped For Air Force ‘Sexual Assault Prevention Chief’ Who Allegedly Groped W



## pardus (Jul 18, 2013)

Interesting...

http://www.businessinsider.com/air-force-sexual-battery-charges-dropped-attacked-woman-2013-7


----------



## RetPara (Jul 18, 2013)

She kicked his ass!!!!!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 18, 2013)

RetPara said:


> She kicked his ass!!!!!!!


Actually, her boyfriend kicked his ass.

Hopefully there is a video of the incident.


----------



## RetPara (Jul 19, 2013)

Good.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2013)

RetPara said:


> Good.


Good he got his ass kicked, or good there is a video?


----------



## JHD (Jul 19, 2013)

Glad the girl is OK.  Question for you guys in the know...if he faces misdemeanor charges, will he face additional consequences from the AF?


----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2013)

JHD said:


> Glad the girl is OK.  Question for you guys in the know...if he faces misdemeanor charges, will he face additional consequences from the AF?


 
As long as he has his 20 years?

Unlikely.

Our military as whole has an odd sense of "justice."


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2013)

I predict a Not Guilty verdict and the female goes to jail for filing a false Police Report; her Boyfriend goes to jail for DV and assault.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 19, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Good he got his ass kicked, or good there is a video?


 
Yes.


----------



## RetPara (Jul 19, 2013)

what she said.......


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 14, 2013)

Not Guilty, everyone who prejudged him should be ashamed of them selves. Lt. Col. Jeffrey Krusinski, the former chief of the Air Force Sexual Assault Prevention and Response branch, was acquitted of a sexual assault charge on Nov. 12. A seven-member jury, made up of five men and two women, deliberated for about an hour before reaching a verdict, reported. "All I want to say is I love my kids," said Krusinski after the two-day trial concluded Wednesday, according to the article. A 23-year-old woman testified on Nov. 12 that she felt "totally violated," when Krusinski allegedly groped her outside an Arlington, Va., bar on May 5. She also admitted to hitting him in the face a few times after the alleged assault, reported the Associated Press, via the Huffington Post. A bar employee also testified on the first day that she saw Krusinski grab the buttocks of two employees, including herself. Defense attorney Barry Coburn, however, argued in his opening statements that inconsistencies in the witness accounts should add up to reasonable doubt, according to the article. Krusinski was removed from his DOD position following his arrest, but he remains in the Air Force.

I'll post more next week, the article does not do a good job highlighting the inconsistencies.


----------

